# I may have seen it all now...Hack of the year award?



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Went to a call where they were smelling gas. What is it? I think it's a hose of a veggie sprayer. 



















Btw this was in a 5 million dollar home. This and some other work cost them about $1,200.00. You thought I'd just shot their dog. They kept asking me if I would lower the bill and I just stood there till they paided....lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Im guessing that's copper with a yellow coating, and probly for lp? 

That is pretty bad right there, I think they shoulda added 2 more clamps though.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

another quality job.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope, poly on nat. It was covered up with about an inch of leaves.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Nope, poly on nat. It was covered up with about an inch of leaves.


Wow. Code here requires at least 2" of leaves or 3" if there's a danger of frost.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is so unbelievably dangerous. 

As for the price, rich people don't stay rich by over spending on high priced plumbers. What kind of professional were they Dr.?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Indie said:


> That is so unbelievably dangerous.
> 
> As for the price, rich people don't stay rich by over spending on high priced plumbers. What kind of professional were they Dr.?


 
They paid in the end :thumbup:


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Ahh yesss, the Texan hacker strikes again!


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Food grade reinforced hose. Landscaper probably broke the line and "fixed it" himself. I saw a GC with a piece of orange PE gas pipe buying sharkbites last year. This was on a 60 psi gas company line. I asked him where he was working, but he wouldn't tell me.


----------



## knett (Mar 8, 2012)

Wish I had a picture...but last year I repiped a gas line to a water heater done with glued copper...PVC glued copper...atleast they used primer.

It lasted 4 years.

Actually, i don't even think that we were there for a service call, but for a BP conversion.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

As far as hoses go veggie spray hoses are good quality.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Whoever did that should be shot


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I have a candidate 










The good news is it wasn't done by a real plumber the bad news is kitchen cabinet installers are doing way to much plumbing around here


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I have a candidate
> 
> 
> View attachment 15310
> ...


That looks new....You didn't do that just for the contest did you...:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Airgap said:


> That looks new....You didn't do that just for the contest did you...:laughing:


Damn I never win anything!


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbup: loving the hack pics...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Damn I never win anything!


Congratulations!

You win the award for best photo of excessive putty application and stuff....


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, beats the putty in this one that I came across yesterday:










CPVC line was run by previous HVAC "professionals", softener and filter backwash line added by water treatment "professionals". 

I'm gonna have a whole bushel basket full of sharkbites when I'm done cleaning this up!!!


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Miguel said:


> Yeah, beats the putty in this one that I came across yesterday:
> 
> CPVC line was run by previous HVAC "professionals", softener and filter backwash line added by water treatment "professionals".
> 
> I'm gonna have a whole bushel basket full of sharkbites when I'm done cleaning this up!!!


Looks like a quality saddle tap


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Miguel said:


> Yeah, beats the putty in this one that I came across yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could so many things be wrong in such a small footprint? Somebody had to really work at that to screw that many things up.:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

You should see the wide angle shot! 
It gets even better!

I run into this guy all the time in the field. He's a reputable water treatment guy but when I tell him to stop direct connecting like that he just shrugs and says, "but what am I gonna do? If I leave an airgap it just floods all over the place." Hmmm, good thing he's not a plumber or those pesky code requirements would snaggle him at every turn. (_Cannot overuse the "rolleyes" smiley in this context.) _

Not exactly sure what I'm gonna do here yet since his filtration/softening system requires 7.5gpm on backwash/regen. That's a 3" trap minimum. Condensate for the new condensing boiler and gas furnace plus A/C condensate is easy enough to handle. There's a laundry and at least one basin draining into this 2" line from above (probably 2 basins) and I wouldn't be surprised if the 2 bathtubs also used this waste pipe. ::sigh::


----------



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

*Beautiful*

That looks pretty. 

www.polkplumbing.com


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Slab leak call at 9pm tonight, 200 track homes all prob done like this, wrapped with steel wire and butted up to rebar, leak is 3" underground, gonna walk the neighborhood and drop off some cards tomorrow for sure


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Slab leak call at 9pm tonight, 200 track homes all prob done like this, wrapped with steel wire and butted up to rebar, leak is 3" underground, gonna walk the neighborhood and drop off some cards tomorrow for sure


Thats gonna be a nice little money maker

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

